# 2mydns Update Client ?



## Andreas Späth (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo

Auch auf die Gefahr hin hier ein Doppelposting zu verursachen (ich habe zumindest nichts gefunden bei der Suche)

Ich suche einen Freeware IP Update Clienten für 2mydns oder einen bei dem ich eben die einstellungen so weit ändern kann das er dort funktioniert 

Der einzigste den ich bis jetzt gefunden habe is JIP Update aber der ist nicht gerade das Wahre ( sehr resourcenhungrig )
Alle anderen waren entweder nur shareware oder konnten nur mit bestimmten DynDNS anbietern genutzt werden.


Am besten wäre natürlich einer der es sich als Tray Icon gemütlich gemacht und bei IP änderung selbständig updatet.
Aber einer der meinen Rechner nicht in die Knie zwingt würde mir schonn reichen 

Greetinx Andy

Edit: Betriebssystem Windows XP Home


----------



## gothic ghost (2. Mai 2004)

Hi,
vielleicht ist hier was zu finden. 
Im Forum Webserver  unter dem ersten Beitrag How to sammel ich
gerade Infos zu diesem Thema zusammen, wenn jetzt nichts
dabei ist dann ab und zu da nachsehen.


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo

Danke für den Link bin da durch durchklicken aller Seiten fündig geworden, und kann nun den Update Client ohne schlechtes Gewissen nebenher laufen lassen 

Greetinx Andy


----------

